# What kind of pleco goes nice in a tank with black sand and dark background?



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

Hey guys. Just wondering what pleco would stand out nicely in a dark tank like this? Most plecos I see are fairly dark in color and especially since they hide a lot of the time, which ones should I get. Pictures of those of you who have this would be great! Also, I have just put a bristlenose in my ther tank and it is doing an incredible job cleaning the tank. So if the pleco can do that too, it would be a definite bonus!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

well, depends on what you want to spend 

Small plecos
L46 will look outstanding with the white white body over the black sand and dark background. 
L174 will also look nice as well.
L134 leopard frog will look nice with the yellow.
L66 king tiger will look good as well.

Bigger pleco - wood eater
L190, L330, L191 panaque type will give you some green.
Blue eye panaque with the light grey body and blue eye will pop in dark tank.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you want contrast and for it to eat algae, then you probably want a calico or albino bristlenose, but the list Charles provided are all amazing looking. The most striking is the L46 in that setting.


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

There are so many to name its kind of silly. Almost any hypancistrus will look great on a dark sand bottom as most are whitish & black(ish).


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a blue panaque in a tank with black 3m sand and black background... It looks nice but now I want to add a zebra pleco!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

if you want a cheap one id say l144
intermediate price l134
more money for super nice - zebra pleco


----------

